# Seasoned nut recipes



## expatgirl (May 24, 2007)

I live where I can buy fresh nuts (almonds, caschews, walnuts---no pecans to be found, unfortunately)  and wanted to jazz them up a bit to serve as hors de oerves.  You would not find the Blue Diamond brands here at ALL!    Does anyone have any good seasoned/spicy nut  recipes to share?  Really don't want anything sweet just savory and or spicy and if you could give approx, amounts it would be most appreciated.  I'm using specifically at about 2 cups (approx. 500ml) of    plain  almonds.  Thanks for any input as I know this site has lots of help-I already checked the Search site and didn't see anything in regards to this question.  Thanks for any help if it's out there!


----------



## Yakuta (May 24, 2007)

Hi expatgirl, I have made spicy nuts before and here is how I make mine 

If you have 2 cups of almonds 
1 tbsp of oil (anything mild is fine)
1 tsp of chili powder
1.5 tsp of cumin powder
1 tsp of dried mango powder (it's not easy to find it so you can substitute with 2 tsp of lemon or lime juice) to give it a nice tang
Salt per your taste (can't give you exact amout a big pinch will do it)
I don't like cinnamon, cloves, cardamom or any other sweet spice flavor in my savory nuts.  You can experiment if you'd like with them. 

In a pan, heat the oil.  Once it's slight hot add the spices and roast them a bit (a couple of minutes on low to remove the raw taste) and add the almonds, salt and lemon juice and stir to combine. 

Remove on a small baking tray and bake it in the oven (low heat around 200 degrees) for 20 minutes until toasty. 

Cool and store at room temperature.  You should consume it within a week.


----------



## expatgirl (May 25, 2007)

Dear Yakuta,

Thank you so much for your recipe----it sounds wonderful!!!!!!!  I'm wondering if some tamarind seasoning would take the place of your mango powder which, you're right, I will not find here, and neither the tamarind but I have that with me.    I'm like you in that I really don't prefer the cinnamon spices so you have really been such a big help.  Thank you again for going to the trouble of posting.


----------



## kadesma (May 25, 2007)

Expatgirl,
These are ones my friend makes for parties and I've done them as well..
about 4 tab. butter,a Tab of Worcestershire,Tabasco 2 tea. but you can use more or less depending how you prefer then heat to be. 1 Tab of salad seasoning ( it has, cheese,paprika,sesame seeds and poppy seeds in it) 1/2 tea. garlic powder, salt and pepper to about 1 lb. of walnuts or pecans, I've used almonds too and all are tasty  We just mix the butter with everything except the nuts til blendedor melted together, then add the nuts and cover and cook on low heat about 20 min. stir now and then..put on brown paper bags to drain and store in an air tight container...Hope this helps a little.Another good one is parmesan walnuts-let me know if you would like the recipe

kadesma


----------



## Charleysaunt (May 25, 2007)

Do a search for Union Square nuts--it is a great recipe for bar nuts served at Union Square Cafe in NYC.


----------



## sattie (Jun 26, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Expatgirl,
> These are ones my friend makes for parties and I've done them as well..
> about 4 tab. butter,a Tab of Worcestershire,Tabasco 2 tea. but you can use more or less depending how you prefer then heat to be. 1 Tab of salad seasoning ( it has, cheese,paprika,sesame seeds and poppy seeds in it) 1/2 tea. garlic powder, salt and pepper to about 1 lb. of walnuts or pecans, I've used almonds too and all are tasty  We just mix the butter with everything except the nuts til blendedor melted together, then add the nuts and cover and cook on low heat about 20 min. stir now and then..put on brown paper bags to drain and store in an air tight container...Hope this helps a little.Another good one is parmesan walnuts-let me know if you would like the recipe
> 
> kadesma


 
Ok, this sounds great cuz I love walnuts, just wished you can find more recipes that are NOT candied walnuts.  I would love any walnut recipes you got up that little sleeve of yours!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 27, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> Ok, this sounds great cuz I love walnuts, just wished you can find more recipes that are NOT candied walnuts. I would love any walnut recipes you got up that little sleeve of yours!!!


We love these, parmesan walnuts

1-c nuts
water
1-TAB veggie oil
3 tab. parmesan or more if you like.
1/2-tea garlic salt or powder, if using powder, add a little salt to taste.
Boil nuts in water about 5 min.Drain on paper towels, the spread on a cookie sheet and roast at 350 til crisp.Mix oil with the nuts Combine the parm cheese and garlic salt toss with nuts then roast 5 min more.I'll check and see what else I have and get back to you.

kadesma


----------



## sattie (Jul 19, 2007)

Ohhhh... thanks... I'm making some of these recipes today!


----------



## sattie (Jul 20, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Expatgirl,
> These are ones my friend makes for parties and I've done them as well..
> about 4 tab. butter,a Tab of Worcestershire,Tabasco 2 tea. but you can use more or less depending how you prefer then heat to be. 1 Tab of salad seasoning ( it has, cheese,paprika,sesame seeds and poppy seeds in it) 1/2 tea. garlic powder, salt and pepper to about 1 lb. of walnuts or pecans, I've used almonds too and all are tasty  We just mix the butter with everything except the nuts til blendedor melted together, then add the nuts and cover and cook on low heat about 20 min. stir now and then..put on brown paper bags to drain and store in an air tight container...Hope this helps a little.Another good one is parmesan walnuts-let me know if you would like the recipe
> 
> kadesma


 
Ok, I made these last night using walnuts and oh my were they good!!!  I could not stop eating them!!!!  

I was prepared to bake them but after looking at the recipe a bit closer, I saw that you cook them stove top.  I did not have any salad seasoning, so I improvised and used 1/2 tsp of paprika, sesame seeds, and parmesan cheese... no poppy seeds on hand.  I tasted the mixture and was not sure about it at first, but I tell you, the finish product was awesome!  Looking forward to trying the walnuts with parmesan recipe now!   

Thanks Kadesma!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2007)

Sattie,
I'm so glad you like them. We always have nuts of some type on holidays and often on sundays. They are great for snacks watching tv or at the computer as well. 
kadesma


----------

